#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  نسخه قابل حمل پلیر  Cowon JetAudio Plus VX 8.0.14.1850 Portable

## nekooee

*Cowon JetAudio Plus VX 8.0.14.1850 Portable

*همانطور که دوستان عزیز میدونید این پلیر یکی از قدرتمندتری پلیرهای موجود هست که سابقه زیادی هم داره و خیلی از کاربرها علاقه مند به استفاده از آن هستند.



لینک مستقیم دانلود با امکان ریزم و حجم 15 مگابایت




دارای محتوای پنهان




*توضیحات شرکت سازنده*

Cowon JetAudio is integrated multimedia software composed of a single  compact rack. Not only does it play various music and video files, but  it also has other features such as CD burning, recording, conversion to  other file formats, and so on. In addition to these features, you have  the ability to create your own Internet broadcasting by using JetCast,  which is provided with JetAudio. 

Play all major file formats and discs, including WAV, MP3, MP3Pro, OGG,  WMA, MPG, AVI, WMV, MIDI, RM, and video, and audio CD. Convert among  audio file formats, and record analog audio to various formats. The  program features Internet broadcasting with JetCast; visualization  plug-ins, including Sound2Vision; tag editing for MP3, OGG, and WMA;  various sound effects including wide, reverb, and x-bass; multichannel  sound output; speed control of audio playback; crossfading for smooth  transition between two songs; a skinnable user interface; synchronized  lyrics display (karaoke) for MIDI and MP3 files; and subtitles. 

*Features* 
• Supports All Major File Formats 
• Video Conversion 
• Audio CD burning 
• Recording 
• Tag Editing 
• Multi-channel sound ouput 
• Crossfade 
• Skin 
• Subtitles 
• Internet CD Database 
• Convenient album management & Playlist 
• Utilities 
• Remote Controller 
• Media Center Window 
• Audio Conversion 
• Audio CD Ripping 
• Internet Broadcasting 
• Various sound effects 
• Speed Control 
• Resume 
• Synchronized Lyric (Karaoke) 
• Alarm & Timer 
• Equalizer 
• Superb Crystal-Clear Sound 
• Toolbar mode 

*System Requirements* 
• Pentium 800 MHz or faster CPU 
• 256MB of RAM (512MB or more Recommended) 
• 140 MB of free hard disk space 
• Operating system : Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/Vista/7 
• Soundcard, speakers or headphones 
• Microphone (Optional) 
• Internet Connection (Optional)

----------

*A t*,*abab*,*amir 2005*,*amirhalimi*,*ghanad*,*hlya*,*khosravi985*,*meigoon*,*moghaleb1*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

